# Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

*Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes*
Preheat oven to 400°
Grease a 9"x12"x2" casserole dish.

6-7lbs of 1/8 inch sliced potatoes.
I'm thankful for my mandoline slicer.
Here's a tip, lay potatoes end to end in casserole dish till full, now add three more to make sure dish is packed tight with slices.

8oz Guyere
8oz Parmesan Reggiano
6oz Smoked Gouda
6oz Havarti
All finely shredded.
(*You can use your favorite cheeses*)
1C chopped Bacon or Ham (optional)
(*Optional because I'd rather the cheese be the Star of this dish*)
1 medium onion, minced
3C Heavy cream
1C Sour Cream
1/4C flour
1T heaping of minced Garlic
3T fresh Thyme leaves
Generous amounts of salt and black pepper.

Mix the cheeses and Thyme, set aside 1/3 of the cheese for a topping.
In an extra large mixing bowl combine cheeses, cream,sour cream, flour, garlic, onion and thyme.
Add bacon/ham if using.
Add Salt and pepper to taste.














Add potatoes and coat thoroughly, separate slices that are stuck together.







Pack casserole dish tightly with potatoes, slices vertically aligned.

Pour leftover cheese sauce over the potatoes, about half way up the potatoes.
Do not overfill leave at least 1 inch or you may experience overflow as it cooks.
You may not use all the sauce.
If you have leftover sauce, strain the cheese out and use it in the potatoes.







Tightly cover dish with foil, bake 1.5hrs.
Uncover, bake 45 minutes.
Add rest of cheese to top, bake 15-20 minutes till well browned.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Oct 31, 2019)

Got a full spread of potato posts going on recently... and every one keeps hitting it out of the park!  Those look amazing Chili! If only smell-o-vision existed!  

With the apocalypse upon us in CenTex (anything less than 40°F apparently...) some good hearty dishes are needed.  saving this one to my short list!  Thank you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

He shoots----He SCORES. All I can say is this that I'll be making this in the not so distant future. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 31, 2019)

You can never have too much sauce for the record :-)


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

John that looks awesome,probably go nice with the roast I am making.
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2019)

Man-o-man Chile... Yet again! Great post! Lov'n the Cheeeeeese!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2019)

Whoa, really nice looking dish of taters Chile! I was almost going to change my Xmas menu after seeing this post. I'll definitely be trying this recipe in the near future, it'd go with just about everything, I'm thinking beef. Like. RAY


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2019)

Another Chile masterpiece! Big like.


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2019)

Very nice John! I really need to make these soon, thanks for posting an easy to find stand alone recipe

Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

xray said:


> Very nice John! I really need to make these soon, thanks for posting an easy to find stand alone recipe
> 
> Like!


And thank you for pointing the original recipe out to me.
Made enough changes to call it mine now, and thinking about another.
Thinking about substituting 1C Sour Cream instead of Heavy Cream.
And 1/8C - 1/4C flour for a thickener.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 31, 2019)

Copied and on my to do list! thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Got a full spread of potato posts going on recently... and every one keeps hitting it out of the park!  Those look amazing Chili! If only smell-o-vision existed!
> 
> With the apocalypse upon us in CenTex (anything less than 40°F apparently...) some good hearty dishes are needed.  saving this one to my short list!  Thank you.





gmc2003 said:


> He shoots----He SCORES. All I can say is this that I'll be making this in the not so distant future.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





fivetricks said:


> You can never have too much sauce for the record :-)





tropics said:


> John that looks awesome,probably go nice with the roast I am making.
> Richie





browneyesvictim said:


> Man-o-man Chile... Yet again! Great post! Lov'n the Cheeeeeese!





sawhorseray said:


> Whoa, really nice looking dish of taters Chile! I was almost going to change my Xmas menu after seeing this post. I'll definitely be trying this recipe in the near future, it'd go with just about everything, I'm thinking beef. Like. RAY





disco said:


> Another Chile masterpiece! Big like.





ofelles said:


> Copied and on my to do list! thanks!


Thanks peeps, appreciate the replies and Likes.

But really, all I did was tweak someone else's recipe.
It was pretty good stuff though, and a winner with the family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice job John!
Looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 3, 2019)

Today I further modified the recipe and Oh My Gosh is it good.
This is it, no more tweaks, simply delicious.

*Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes*
Preheat oven to 400°
Grease a 9"x12"x2" casserole dish.

6-7lbs of 1/8 inch sliced potatoes.
I'm thankful for my mandoline slicer.
Here's a tip, lay potatoes end to end in casserole dish till full, now add three more to make sure dish is packed tight with slices.

8oz Guyere
8oz Parmesan Reggiano
6oz Smoked Gouda
6oz Havarti
All finely shredded.
(*You can use your favorite cheeses*)
1C chopped Bacon or Ham (optional)
(*Optional because I'd rather the cheese be the Star of this dish*)
1 medium onion, minced
3C Heavy cream
1C Sour Cream
1/4C flour
1T heaping of minced Garlic
3T fresh Thyme leaves
Generous amounts of salt and black pepper.

Mix the cheeses and Thyme, set aside 1/3 of the cheese for a topping.
In an extra large mixing bowl combine cheeses, cream,sour cream, flour, garlic, onion and thyme.
Add bacon/ham if using.
Add Salt and pepper to taste.













Add potatoes and coat thoroughly, separate slices that are stuck together.







Pack casserole dish tightly with potatoes, slices vertically aligned.

Pour leftover cheese sauce over the potatoes, about half way up the potatoes.
Do not overfill or you may experience overflow as it cooks.
You may not use all the sauce.
If you have leftover sauce, strain the cheese out and use it in the potatoes.







Tightly cover dish with foil, bake 30 minutes.
Uncover, bake 30 minutes.
Add rest of cheese to top, bake 30 minutes till well browned.


----------



## xray (Nov 3, 2019)

OMG this keeps getting better and better!

Just and FYI, I’m making this next week for bachelor week, I’ll be eating this for a few days. I’m by myself but I could literally eat potatoes every day.

Damn!!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2019)

I like that recipe...  Thanks Chile...


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> OMG this keeps getting better and better!
> 
> Just and FYI, I’m making this next week for bachelor week, I’ll be eating this for a few days. I’m by myself but I could literally eat potatoes every day.
> 
> Damn!!


Thanks Joe.
More cheese, substituting sour cream and adding the flour as a  thickener was the ticket.
Also, use really large taters so the edges stick up above the sauce/cheese, really adds to the Hasselback appearance.
From now on I'm hand selecting GIANT sized  Russets for this dish.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 4, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I like that recipe...  Thanks Chile...


Thanks Dave.
It's a artery clogging, 4 cheese, lip smacking good Au Gratin.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2019)

I missed this earlier. This looks great. I have been getting bored with the usual Taters and this would be a nice change. Thanks...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 10, 2019)

Dang that looks good, thanks for posting  your recipe John!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I missed this earlier. This looks great. I have been getting bored with the usual Taters and this would be a nice change. Thanks...JJ


Thanks JJ, we needed a new dish too and these are pretty good, thinking y'all will enjoy them too.


 xray
  / Joe just made a batch and he thinks they're a keeper.





danmcg said:


> Dang that looks good, thanks for posting  your recipe John!


My pleasure, thank you.


----------



## xray (Nov 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks JJ, we needed a new dish too and these are pretty good, thinking y'all will enjoy them too.
> 
> 
> xray
> / Joe just made a batch and he thinks they're a keeper.My pleasure, thank you.






 chef jimmyj
 I made them last night with tuna patties and posted here on SMF. I just tried to follow Chile the best I could. He's a hard man to emulate. "Often imitated but never duplicated." 

I think they came out really well. The cheeses used here really make the dish stand out. The tops of the potatoes, if above the sauce, really lend a nice crispiness to the dish without having to add a crumb topping found in most au gratin recipes.

I placed my plate on a cookie sheet when baking. Good thing I did, because these will bubble up and over. Better to clean the sheet than the oven.


----------

